# Realistischeres Leuchten?



## Kalma (3. November 2006)

Hey,

ich habe hier ein PrObLeM mit einem Bild, das ich gemacht hab.
Auf dem Bild ist ein Kasten zu sehen, mit einer Schrift drin, welches so aussehen soll, wie diese Teile die manchmal über Kneipen hängen, und nachts so schön leuchten...

Aber bei mir sieht das i-wie doof aus. Wer kann helfen?

JPG und PSD im Anhang

David


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. November 2006)

Das nennt sich Neon Effekt und dieser wirkt am besten auf sehr dunklen bis schwarzen Hintergrund.

Da gibt es etliche Tutorials dafür wenn du Neon als Suchbegriff eingibst.

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich nehme an, dir fehlen lediglich die passenden Suchbegriffe, denn Google spuckt mir jede 
Menge Tutorials dazu aus. Such am besten mal nach Leuchtreklame, Gloweffekt, Glühen. 


http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/glow/index3.html
http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/photoshop/58.php
http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/9/leuchtreklame-mit-ps-17037-1.html

Gruß


----------

